# Square squares



## trevarthan (Jan 14, 2013)

What's a good square square? I bought one from a box store a while back and just realized the outside is square but the inside is off by a couple of degrees.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*There are many types of squares...*

What type are you looking for? :smile:


----------



## trevarthan (Jan 14, 2013)

Square ones! I don't know. What types are there? I need it mostly to set my machines to 90 and check that my jointing is accurate.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

For machine setup, it's hard to find anything more accurate than a plastic drafting square.

Here's a few different square types... http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/article/0,,403568-2,00.html :smile:


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Incra
Woodpeckers
BridgeCity They're finishing these ones now so if you gave them a call you'd probably be able to still get one.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*You might checkout Starett also...*

http://www.mscdirect.com/browse/Mea...quares-Square-Sets/Square-Sets?navid=12108139 :smile:


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

trevarthan said:


> What's a good square square? I bought one from a box store a while back and just realized the outside is square but the inside is off by a couple of degrees.










get one of these and use on all bed's drill press ,saw blade, band saw , ect i have one and i use it on everthing that to be 90 degrees or what ever degree you want. go here their are some u-tube video's to watch https://www.google.com/#q=beall+tilt+box+digital+angle+gauge&undefined=undefined


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

Always check one before you by it. Find a long straight edge, mark two farthest points, turn it the other way, and see if it's the same.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

It sounds as though the square being OK on the outside but off on the inside is a framing square.

As a WAG, there is drop of clear protective finish on one of the legs of the framing square. Just scrape it off and everything should be fine. If there is no globs of finish, take the square back to the big box for another one.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Get an engineer's square, inexpensive, you'll love it.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

The 1281 square is the final word in my shop. Always keep it in it's box, never leave it lying around. Also, use it to check my 'working' squares.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I have a bunch of precision squares I've purchased at auctions. Got them all for great prices.

I have an 11" Browne & Sharp, Rabone and a set of wood river. I check my combination squares with them from time to time to make sure they are good. 

I also check my table saw setups, jointer fence/knife alignment and I use them for scribing lines. 

All together, I think I have about $30 in the group I have.


----------



## trevarthan (Jan 14, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> For machine setup, it's hard to find anything more accurate than a plastic drafting square.
> 
> Here's a few different square types... http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/article/0,,403568-2,00.html :smile:


I bought a pack of these for about $12 at Office Max a couple of days ago. They're thin, cheap feeling, and over priced, but they do seem to be quite accurate. I just wish they weren't translucent. It makes checking for light gaps more difficult.

I might buy these at some point: http://www.amazon.com/Piece-Engineers-Square-Set-Case/dp/B001DT16PK


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You can buy a set if you want but all you really need is a 6".


----------

